# Poll-Do You Dress Ur Dog??



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

I was interested in seeing if any fellow German Shepherd:halogsd: dog owners dress there dogs...If so, why?? If not, why??


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like putting silly hats on my dog and funny clothes :blush:, but I don't take him out in public like that(except for halloween when I dressed him up as a dalmation). He would get too warm if I actually dressed him up like when people put tiny outfits on their purse dogs.

Putting silly clothes on your dog isn't completely useless because it introduces them to having things on their body, so when you have to put necessary things on them when they are older like backpacks, lifejackets, safety vests, cones, bandages or casts, and even muzzles, they are more accepting of it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

**** NO!!! I was in Big Lots a couple weeks ago and DD made a comment on some dog "clothes" and I said No! and a woman behind me giggled. DD made a smart comment to me and I said, "I have a German Shepherd. Not a foo foo dog" And the woman stopped away. Must be she does dress her dog.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I do. But she's an old Shih Tzu. Anything that keeps her warm is alright by me. Little foo-foo sweaters and all.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I only dress Dodger up on Halloween in his Bumble Bee costume to make him less intimidating. I have a jacket for him for the desert when it gets really cold at night. other than that no.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

My daughter has a pair of reindeer antlers, devil horns and a princess crown that I like putting on Xander (poor thing with the princess crown LOL) but I would never take him out like that except on Halloween


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

GSD---Just the back pack when hiking and bandanna from time to time.

My great dane had a Harley leather coat but he has a different natural coat so he was always cold


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I only put a coat on my mini doxie when it's really cold outside. She hates the cold. But one day Hondo was really ticked that he didn't have a coat on (kept attempting to grab her coat when I was putting it on her) so I put one of my old jackets on Hondo. He didn't seem too happy about it.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

mine wear bandanas and cute printed collars. santa hats for xmas pictures but thats it haha.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do NOT! 

Do NOT look at that puppy in my Avatar!!! 

No really, I don't but my sister thought it would be cute for me to bring the puppies to the childrens' home in costume as it was a halloween party. 

She suggested it at 11PM the night before. 

Glad Wal-Mart is open 24 hours. 

Costumes would have been too hot. I decided on infant onsies. 









Cujo did not cooperate in that one, so,









Yeah, poor little browns fan dawgs.
Jenna and Babs are in the back row of the first picture. Brit (now Harley) is in the front with Cujo in the brown shirt. They were ten weeks old here.

Oh and collars and licenses were because we were traveling out of town for the party.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Nope never will.... LOL


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> My great dane had a Harley leather coat but he has a different natural coat so he was always cold


Do you remember where you got the coat? I don't normally dress my dogs but I keep telling my husband if I can find a leather jacket for Harley I'm buying it!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*No*...to date...I have not.
However:...my children did dress my Rottweilers with basketball shorts and t-shirts....(when my boys were younger)......poor, pathetic dogs! LOL!
Robin


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We just use orange "hunting jackets" to increase their visibility for walks in low light conditions, or for off-leash walks in our woods during hunting season (no one is allowed to hunt in our woods, but you never know if someone is trespassing).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I only dress my dog up during holidays, he doesn't mind wearing things, he makes no attempt to take it off. If I felt that it was bothering him then I wouldn't put anything on him.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

NO, they are German Shepherds and not FUFU dogs.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie dresses up for important playoff games. Hopefully the Bruins will have better luck this year. I also have to go dig out a Patriots jersey for the upcoming playoffs


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

When she is at some special events Abby wears a coat that was made for her by AbbyK9 that has patches that highlight her career. It is good in crowds because too many parents tell their kids that they can pet a dog without checking with the person handling the dog. The coat looks official so parents are more likely to ask.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have mostly functional "dress" items - I have some rubber boots and a blanket-style coat (it's a vintage military working dog coat) and I have a yellow reflective vest.

I DO have "clothes" - I keep a couple of T-shirts around that would fit my dog if she ever has something that needs to be covered. A couple of weeks ago she got a hot spot and since she loves to roll in the snow or grass, I covered that by making her wear a T-shirt to keep her from getting it wet or dirty. I have a couple of shirts like that for "just in case" sort of uses.

And my friend Jess bought her two jackets (like kids' jackets) to Halloween to wear, she thought Ronja would look cute in pink.  She's only worn those to try them on and take a picture. LOL


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

My brother was telling me about a woman he went off on in a store one day for making a smart comment about another woman who had her dog dressed up.  My brother lives in Colorado and while he's not the brightest person when it comes to animals he does understand one thing from the many years we owned Chihuahuas.....They DO have to be dressed up.

It ended up with my brother going off on her about how they need clothes to stay warm and that if she hasn't noticed, it's snowing outside. :rofl:

I personally DO dress up both my dogs. Chance had PJ's as a puppy, he has all kinds of Halloween costumes and gets a new one every year, he has funny hats and even a jacket and boots.  Zoey has a sweater and some costumes. Zoey -HAS- to have hers because I keep her shaved and she's old. Chance on the other hand doesn't but I do still do it occasionally. (Obviously not when it's 100 degrees in the summer throwing on a hot jacket or something!) If someone wants to judge me, that's ok. He doesn't mind it and IME, it helps make my "big bad GSD" look a little more friendly and he loves the attention he gets when people ask me about it. 

Nothing wrong with it IMO. It's not just "little foofoo dogs" who need it either. Consider big ol' Greyhounds who are short coat, low fat bodies and HAVE to have jackets and body suits to keep them warm. I realize the argument will be "well my GSD has a thick coat" but the point is, it's not just crazy small dog owners.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

NO!!!

Only did to prevent Diabla messing with stitches and it made some funny pics when it went out of control, but no. I am the advocate of my GSDs dignity.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie dresses up for important playoff games. Hopefully the Bruins will have better luck this year. I also have to go dig out a Patriots jersey for the upcoming playoffs


Yes! Finally an idea of what to do with my Jagr jersey!


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

A dog can have clothing and still have dignity. Many functional garments are protective or can identify the dog.

A dog can also wear clothing at play if it is in the nature of the dog. If I see a GSD wearing a tiera and pink tutu playing with a child I do not doubt for a minute that that dog would tear anyone to shreds that tries to hurt that child.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes. Ozzy has a jacket, and the other night, there was no way I was taking him out to play without it on. I about froze my butt off and he was shaking. Sometimes clothes are necessary, but I do put him in it sometimes just because he's cute. 

We even have a life jacket for Schatzi (mini schnauzer) and Aiden (Frenchie). 

I don't have anything against clothes on dogs, but sometimes it's just too much.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Catu said:


> I am the advocate of my GSDs dignity.





kiwilrdg said:


> A dog can have clothing and still have dignity. Many functional garments are protective or can identify the dog.
> 
> A dog can also wear clothing at play if it is in the nature of the dog. If I see a GSD wearing a tiera and pink tutu playing with a child I do not doubt for a minute that that dog would tear anyone to shreds that tries to hurt that child.












Now tell him he has no dignity and is a wussy foo-foo dog for it...


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not particularly worried about my dog's dignity. This is the dog who sleeps upside down, snoring loudly, and who gets kicked off the dog bed by the cats. I don't think she's got any dignity left.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sorry, I think it beneath the dignity of my dogs to play dress up. I don't play dress up either.

A bandana is okay, boots for traction or a raincoat, or a coat for a dog with thin hair is okay. But a dog with the dignity of a GSD does not need dress up in tutu's frilly bows or ribbons or costumes! YUK!!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I do, for costume contests and animal assisted therapy. I don't think it makes her undignified, it doesn't bother her at all and it gets her more positive attention... That's nice for a change rather than people acting scared and pulling their kids away from her. 
I also recently got her a t-shirt that I can have her wear for events which says "Ask to Pet Me - I'm Friendly" on it with a picture of a handprint and pawprint.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Sorry, I think it beneath the dignity of my dogs to play dress up. I don't play dress up either.
> 
> A bandana is okay, boots for traction or a raincoat, or a coat for a dog with thin hair is okay. But a dog with the dignity of a GSD does not need dress up in tutu's frilly bows or ribbons or costumes! YUK!!!!


Of course they don't need to, but if the owner and the dog are both having fun with it and it's teaching the dog to enjoy or tolerate their body being handled, I don't see the harm .

I'm also one who thinks that my dog really doesn't have any dignity left. He'd be the dog to let loose a ripe nasty fart in front of the queen if he ever had the opportunity :crazy:.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My dogs wear bandanas, which I think they quite enjoy and they always behave better when they have them on. That's about it. I don't see anything wrong with dressing up a dog once in a while, as long as we realize it is for the human's entertainment. Unless it's Halloween I probably wouldn't take them out that way though. When I was a kid, I dressed up the dog all the time. She may have thought it was undignified, but lived through it without any scars. (Or maybe she was in therapy while I was at school, who knows...)


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I put one of my green hoodies on Rosa once. I think she liked it, and she looked very cool. She didn't care too much when the hood covered her eyes, but other than that she was happy with it. She looked good in green.


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

My two GSD (both GSD) have a large selection of scarves/neckerchiefs . DH calls it their Lab disquise!


----------



## Dakotasmom (Dec 17, 2010)

dakota loved her halloween costume lol if only she knew she was a squirrel, she had xmas pj's and weare scarves too


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dakotasmom, Dakota is giving the "I WILL get you for this, Lady" look. LOL. 

While I did dress the puppies for the party. GSDs are so beautiful in the nude, that it takes away from their beauty to put nasty manufactured clothes on them. 

Humans, on the other hand, are pretty ugly. They need clothes to hide it. So clothes improve humans. 

Clothes do not improve GSDs. 

Clothes may improve other four footed companions, not sure.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i tried a bandana but it didn't look good on him. a GSD dressed,
not for me or my dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbup:



selzer said:


> Dakotasmom, Dakota is giving the "I WILL get you for this, Lady" look. LOL.
> 
> While I did dress the puppies for the party. GSDs are so beautiful in the nude, that it takes away from their beauty to put nasty manufactured clothes on them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

I probably won't ever dress up my Sheva because I generally think bigger dogs in outfits looks silly. I do dress up my Chinese Crested, every day, though. I also have a "Does this shirt make me look fat" shirt that I sometimes put on my Pomeranian, who is about as round as he is tall with hair so full and thick he looks like a black ball...a very FAT black ball, lol. If I had a little girl Chihuahua, it would NEVER be without little poodle skirts, tu-tus and the like.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

My wife picked up more Christmas dog clothes on sale last night. Abby kept pushing her head in the way trying to get me to put the hat on her head that wouldn't fit the miniature poodle. I guess she likes silly clothes.

I will make sure that she doesn't wear anything sillier than what I wear.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Nope, we don't. It's not natural for a dog to wear clothing and I have boys...so we don't play "dress up" in my house, either


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

No, I don't believe in humanizing dogs more than we already have. But that statement excludes, boots, reflective gear etc. I don't consider that clothes but more safety gear.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> I will make sure that she doesn't wear anything sillier than what I wear.


So ... does that mean you're buying her a kilt?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hehe i totally would if i could find something that rocked! I think Shasta would look good in either hot pink leopard print or neon purple leopard print. my dogs only get dressed up for special occassions like halloween and christmas if i can find a good costume or if we go to a parade or something. We dont have any doggie clothes in the house but if needed we have plenty of tshirts.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

jakeandrenee said:


> No, I don't believe in humanizing dogs more than we already have. But that statement excludes, boots, reflective gear etc. I don't consider that clothes but more safety gear.


I think it's more humanizing to think dogs know the difference between a silly t-shirt and a police vest and that they should feel embarrassed when wearing one but proud when wearing the other.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

*Slowly raises hand, stands up* Yes. I dress my dog up. But only for holidays and sports functions. lol :wub: GO WINGS!!!!


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

> So ... does that mean you're buying her a kilt?


Regimental


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

mostly just hats or wigs, and just to get pictures. Sometimes I put a hoodie or shirt on them, but I dont make them walk around in it. I dont have a problem with it if the dog doesnt mind it


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

bunchoberrys said:


> *Slowly raises hand, stands up* Yes. I dress my dog up. But only for holidays and sports functions. lol :wub: GO WINGS!!!!


Wolfie says, even though he's a Bruins fan, at least your dog is a fan of an original 6 team!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I do put funny collars, hats, and sometimes sunglasses on Echo when she goes to nursing homes to visit. She doesn't seem to mind, and somehow it makes her appearance less threatening and more gentle. Hard to pet a GSD if you are afraid of it, but who could be afraid of a dog wearing sparkly green sunglasses and a top hat?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Personally I think it is more humanizing to say that they will feel silly or undignified if you put cute clothes on them, but not safety vests or coats.
Putting clothing on a dog to make them less threatening to people or for contests and holidays does no harm to the dog, and does not mean the dog is being humanized at all.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The only thing that he "wears" is a safety vest because we walk early mornings and nights when it's dark.

But I don't put any other clothing on him ever.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

No, never!


----------



## Malorey (Jan 8, 2011)

Never have dressed Charlie.
Often dress my small dogs though in the Winter to keep warm. Then for Christmas and Halloween we often will buy them a little costume for a couple pictures.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

I am putting the finishing touches on an official looking vest/coat for adoption day events with a donation pocket.

I will also be making some that say "adopt me" for the dogs that are up for adoption.

These do come closer to utility clothing but it is bordering on dress-up.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

I have many friends with young kids. One of their favorite things to do is come over and play dress up with Zeb. Mostly what I have is different style bandanas. Walmart has them for $1 each, so I go there and by maybe 4-5 at a time that look neat. He's got one for every holiday too. I agree with Wolfiesmom about the team jerseys. When my yankees are playing he's right next to me watching the game, both of us in out jerseys. I found an actual dog jersey and he love it! 

I used to be in the camp of "He's not a fufu dog. I'm to dressing him up!" But other people are right, it has helped him alot with being handled. Kids can hug on him, touch his paws, face, tail, and he doesn't even flinch. Before I started dressing him he would get very uncomfortable. Plus, the added bonus of treats helps, 'm sure


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I only put a large tshirt on him (husky/german shepherd), but never take him out in it, just for a little bit inside the house.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

No. My dogs are just that - dogs. Not kids. I find the practice of dressing animals (unless they require it for medical/warmth reasons) ridiculous.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Sometimes...



















He seemed to like it though! He pranced around when we first put it on him.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

"Ich am looking FABULOUS!"

Who wants to be right... when you can be so WRONG :thumbup:


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Your pictures are funny!

And no, I would never dare dress my GSDs unless I want whatever I make them wear turn into shreds or confetti in less than 5 minutes.
The only one that I put shirts, sweaters or coats on is my senior mini Poodle, but only when it's "cold" (yeah, our cold temperatures would make any of you laugh, but still it's cold for us :blush: )


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> I am putting the finishing touches on an official looking vest/coat for adoption day events with a donation pocket.


Completely off topic, but did the photos of the ones I made help any?


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't currently dress up my dogs, but I am seriously considering getting Green Bay packer outfits for them for the weekend games next year. I think that would be absolutley hilarious to see!! I would probably miss each game just looking at them, hahaha!!

If they make it to the super bowl I will be getting the outfits sooner, GO PACK GO!! And of course I will post tons of pictures!


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

> Quote:
> I am putting the finishing touches on an official looking vest/coat for adoption day events with a donation pocket.
> Completely off topic, but did the photos of the ones I made help any?


They were a big help. I have made two prototype designs that I am satisfied with so far. Abby likes to wear them both so I hope the fostered dogs will.

Yes, I want dogs that are up for adoption to wear clothes!!!! (As I stir the pot more)


----------



## KJandBravo (Mar 5, 2007)

I've done a few silly pictures with a Santa hat and what not, but I haven't actually put clothes on him. He's a very "soft" dog, and I need things that will improve his self-esteem, not degrade it. LOL. 

I do put bandanas on him often when we go for w-a-l-k-s. I do this because we live in the city, and you'd be surprised at the change in attitude of other people on the street. It changes from people crossing the street to avoid us to, "nice dog!"

---

Oh! I should confess, though, because I guess it's pertinent... I'm an army reservist and I dropped about $40 on a collar and leash made by the same company that makes a lot of our gear. The collar has an authentic name tag just like what's on our uniforms. I also have the canine tactical vest made by the same company.  They don't make them anymore.


----------



## Scribblez (Jan 18, 2011)

No. Maybe once or twice solely for a picture.


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

To selzer:
You're dogs are really cute!! Are they all yours??


----------

